# ISO Applesauce advice



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not looking for a recipe for applesauce, I have been making it for years.  My concerns are that my father needs to take all his medication with it and I am going through a 750 ml jar every couple of days and he is finding it bland.  I prefer to use homemade

It must be sugar free and very smooth.  Of course I will blend it, but some apples hold their texture better and others will go mushy quicker.  I want something that has body but is easy to swallow.

What I am looking for is opinions on how I can make a tasty sauce and if doing a large batch (I usually just make it fresh whenever I want it) is it better to freeze or can it.  And how long will it keep this way.

- What apples, or combination, will make the best tasting and smooth sauce
- Does anyone have experience using a natural sweetener such as stevia for freezing or canning sauce and does it work well?
- other than cinnamon, is there something I can use to bring out the flavour?

Thanks!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 11, 2010)

Just to keep in mind: My father takes some medications that reduce his sense of taste to the point that everything tastes bland. It can also occur as a malady with age. I'm not saying that any of this applies to your situation, but be aware that it can happen.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, Selkie, I realize all that.  I am just trying to make it easier for him and stick to my preference for homemade!


----------



## Janet H (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try adding pears for a little subtle flavor change and sweetness.

Make a small batch and use cardamon instead of cinnamon.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, Janet, I love the pear idea.  I make a pear compote but never thought to mix it with the apples.

I would have to use very little cardomom for him, but I'll like it so I will give it a try.

Any advice on freezing vs canning?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 11, 2010)

Around the holidays Spiced Apples are popular with my family. You might try blending some Spiced Apple Rings (minus the skins) with your regular apple sauce mixture.


----------



## SillyOldBear (Aug 11, 2010)

If you have good ripe apples, you shouldn't need any (or much) sugar.  You could add some splenda if that's allowed.  When I make applesauce (what they called it up north, but here in VA they call it cooked apples) I always use a combination of apple varieties.  If  you don't want chunks, you can use nice ripe golden delicious and macintosh combination.  The golden delicious to me, has that sweet-tart flavor, and the ripe macintosh has mainly sweet.   I normally add granny smith for texture and tartness, but then I need to add sugar, which you don't want.  I'd say a ratio of 3/4 golden delicious to 1/4 macintosh should yield a fairly well ballanced flavor, without sugar.  If you can't get macintosh, you can try empire or gala.  If you can't get golden delicious, try braeburn.  They'll change the texture a bit and won't mush as much, but you'll still have the flavor, and you can run it through the blender.  

I always add butter to my sauce - it makes it just a little richer.  And a little goes a long way. Just a tsp for 3 lbs of apples.  You can use a little alspice or cloves instead of cinnamon, but not too much.  But instead of adding spices, try adding some big pieces of the apple skins.  They add flavor, and you can pull them out before blending.  From my experiences, the longer and slower you cook the sauce, the more flavor it will have.   Remember -ripeness counts.   Good luck!


----------



## Linux (Aug 11, 2010)

A couple of whole cloves set into the mixture partner the apple flavour beautifully. Along with Bramleys, sometimes I'll add a few Coxs, or Blenheim Orange, the latter a beautiful dessert apple of lasting fragrance. The best part of stewed apple is the taste and aroma, reminiscent of misspent childhood scrumpings in an old orchard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2010)

As a pill base, we've branched out to all types of pureed fruit, peaches, apricots, pears, oranges, pineapple...applesauce gets pretty boring after awhile.  Also a sugar-free pudding is a nice change.

I would go with freezing your applsauce or fruit purees, takes much less time than canning.  And you can freeze it in small containers of about 1 cup volume.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  You have been most helpful.  I probably knew some of this but I am so tired these days (so this is what it is like to bring a newborn home Only mine is 85! But I wouldn't change a thing on the choice to bring him home).

This is great information and once I process it all, and have some time, I will do some experimenting, which I love to.  We do have macintosh (a British Columbia pride and joy!) and golden delicious but I would love to experiment with all the others as well.  I come from apple country but most of what we get here are imported or the lesser local crops (except at the farm markets).  All the good stuff is exported elsewhere.

Those are all great alternatives, PrincessFionna.  I bought a whole pile of sugar-free puddings knowing he likes them so much as an alternative to the applesauce.  Only problem is he can't take dairy with some of the medications.  Also thanks for the tip on freezing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> Those are all great alternatives, PrincessFionna. I bought a whole pile of sugar-free puddings knowing he likes them so much as an alternative to the applesauce. Only problem is he can't take dairy with some of the medications. Also thanks for the tip on freezing.


 
My nursing specialty is in Geriatrics...I work Geriatric Rehab and have the same problems of trying to find what works for taking pills. My med cart looks like a snack vendor's cart, with all the different purees and puddings. I even have one fella that likes his pills in spaghetti sauce at this time! I do my best to accomodate everyone!

Glad to be of help!


----------



## merstar (Aug 11, 2010)

Try a little nutmeg along with the cinnamon. Also, a touch of vanilla extract. 
Ginger is another option, although it may not be to his taste.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know if anyone mentioned the cooking method....I make my applesauce in the microwave, takes no time, and then I use a potato masher to mash it either chunky or smooth. I don't usually add sugar or splenda, and I do use a variety of apples.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2010)

I like Grannies best. They have the most flavor IMO. To sweeten, I'd try a little splenda stirred in just before serving. That way your apples render nicely and you can make it plenty sweet for serving. I toss a dash of lemon juice in all my applesauce too for keeping it light coloured and it brightens the flavor I find. 

Would you be open to tossing in some raspberries or blueberries or BLACKBERRIES (YUM!) to the sauce? That would give him a lot more flavor without a lot of sugar.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, Alix.  Unfortunately he doesn't eat any of those berries "because the seeds get under my dentures".  Translation, he really doesn't like them but won't admit it  

Yeah, I love grannies too.  I just wondered if they would be a little tart and a little harder to puree smooth.  But I went shopping and I got some grannies, goldens, mac, spartans, jona golds, pears, peaches and strawberries.  I should be able to come up with some great combinations tomorrow and will try all the spice and sweetening suggestions, though he doesn't do well with a lot of splenda.  

Oh, and I am going to freeze them in one cup containers as PF suggested so I can pull out a variety.

I will report back my results.


----------



## Constance (Aug 12, 2010)

Does he have to specifically use applesauce? I have to eat something with my morning meds, and I use low-carb yogurt. This is a relatively new product, different from the low-fat type. It has no actual sugar, and only 80 calories. There are several brands that make this product. I usually buy the store-brand.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, Constance, I will look for that yogurt here - for me!

No, it isn't necessarily applesauce but can't be dairy or soy based due to several of the medications he takes.  I am about to experiment with apples and strawberries.


----------

